# Update: Spoke to Marie



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yes, we just got off the phone. Had a few laughs. 

Marie asked me to let us all know that she's still waiting for the results from the stress test {probably tomorrow}. Marie's echo cardiogram looks good, and she did the treadmill!!! Yeah baby!!!

During one of the tests, while Marie was lying down, she thought of all our posts and what they meant to her. Nobody deserves it more than Marie.

Marie will post either later tonight or tomorrow.
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxox


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh Thanks, Kerry for keeping us informed! Great that she was able to do the treadmill!!! :aktion033: and took her concern about the 'dye' from her.
Will check back for more update!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smheat: Thanks so much for letting us know that Marie's okay. I couldn't stop thinking about her today at work. Love that she did the treadmill. Her physical therapist will be very proud. Still praying that all is fine.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Kerry - thank you for the update! Much love to both of you!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

That's great news. Thanks so much for posting, Kerry. We need to keep praying that Marie's results come back with no problems found.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh, so good to get an updated!!:aktion033:
how wonderful that she did the treadmill!!
still praying for dear Marie:heart:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

*MARIE:hugging::tender::tender:*


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

KAG said:


> Yes, we just got off the phone. Had a few laughs.
> 
> Marie asked me to let us all know that she's still waiting for the results from the stress test {probably tomorrow}. Marie's echo cardiogram looks good, and she did the treadmill!!! Yeah baby!!!
> 
> ...


Oh dear, Kerry ... what were you sipping when we were talking?! :HistericalSmiley: I didn't have the treadmill stress test. I had the stress test laying down on the stretcher, remember? :HistericalSmiley:

I am not able to do the regular treadmill because of my knee that needs surgery at some point. Knee replacement. :w00t: But, when the med was injected into me on the stretcher, for the stress test ... well, I felt like I was on a treadmill (which I wasn't) that was taking off for the moon!!! I told Kerry it was no wonder they put one on a stretcher to do this lying down stress test! I thought for sure they were going to call Code Blue on me ... and, Whee! ... away I would go for emergency heart surgery! :HistericalSmiley:

I meant what I said to Kerry ... about how I was thinking of all your endearing posts when they were doing the heart scans on me. It helped keep my mind off everything else to know that so many of you truly care so much. Thank you, so so much. :tender: 

I will write more in detail later. I am sooooo tired and have a physical therapy appointment tomorrow ... so, pretty soon I need to get some sleep. However, I am sending a picture of Snowball tonight that I hope you will enjoy. I took it yesterday. 

Kerry, darling girlfriend, thank you so much for your phone call. You always make me laugh. You are a treasure. I love you. :smootch: 

And, Florence, if you are reading this ... thank you soooo much for the surprise phone call last night! That helped make my evening and helped keep me calm. You have a lovely voice. And, of course, I think you are wonderful. :tender:



Maidto2Maltese said:


> Ahh Thanks, Kerry for keeping us informed! Great that she was able to do the treadmill!!! :aktion033: and took her concern about the 'dye' from her.
> Will check back for more update!


Couldn't do the treadmill ... Kerry misunderstood me. I was kind of giddy ... the doctor said I could take some Valium. Had 10mg and was feeling great when I had to take the second scan. :HistericalSmiley:

Thank you so much for caring and being so supportive. More tomorrow ... here or/and on my other thread. :tender:



Snowbody said:


> :smheat: Thanks so much for letting us know that Marie's okay. I couldn't stop thinking about her today at work. Love that she did the treadmill. Her physical therapist will be very proud. Still praying that all is fine.


Awww ... I love you, Sue. I think I'll tell my physical therapist I did the treadmill. I'd love to see the look on her face! :HistericalSmiley:I don't think it will work though ... since every week she is doing treatments on my leg and knee for me. :yes: 



maggieh said:


> Kerry - thank you for the update! Much love to both of you!


Love to you, too, Maggie. And, thank you so much for being who your are. :tender:



Lacie's Mom said:


> That's great news. Thanks so much for posting, Kerry. We need to keep praying that Marie's results come back with no problems found.


Thank you, Lynn.:tender: You have no idea how many times I thought of you last night and today. You are such an inspiration. I was thinking that you are going through sooooo much more than me. And, if you can do what you are doing ... I can at least handle these tests. So, thank you, dear sweet friend. :tender:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> *Oh dear, Kerry ... what were you sipping when we were talking?! :HistericalSmiley: I didn't have the treadmill stress test. I had the stress test laying down on the stretcher, remember? :HistericalSmiley:*
> 
> Oh Marie -- I just burst out laughing. As they said is When Harry Met Sally, I want what Kerry's having. :drinkup: I just love that after the test and all you still have a wonderful sense of humor, Marie. Sleep well tonight and happy you're home. Maybe you could get a pass on PT tomorrow? :innocent:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Thinking of you Marie - praying that all goes well.

Hugs,

Barron, Lucy and Allie


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Good God. I was drinking only coffee. Not even Irish coffee. LOL I must have gotten you mixed up with my Steve. Duh.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

KAG said:


> Good God. I was drinking only coffee. Not even Irish coffee. LOL I must have gotten you mixed up with my Steve. Duh.
> xoxoxoxoxo


Well, I still had the Valium in me from the test. I seldom resort to Valium. I use it if I have a bad MS spasm with pain, but, that is rare ... maybe four times a year. So, I was feeling pretty silly today when I was talking with you. 10mg is a higher dose of Valium. So, I wouldn't be surprised if I said I was on a treadmill! 

And, I haven't been very articulate at all these days. This is the truth ... one time I was telling someone that I am a little dyslexic ... and, I even got that word backwords! :HistericalSmiley: 

Thank you, Kerry, for posting the message for me. You are an Angel, Kerry.

Love, hugs ... and I hope you have very sweet and pleasant dreams. :smootch:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ahhh Marie, so glad the test is over for you. Now you know what Heath, my husband meant when he said it was an odd feeling laying there and your heart speeds up. He can do the treadmill, which he had done but they wanted to do this for some reason. Anyway, I pray thatyou get good results tomorrow. I feel like you did, if they didn't send you off for surgery then and there, it has to be fine. Try to get some rest tonight......and please keep us informed when you can~~~:wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Wishing you good luck for your follow up results visit.
Prayers for you, Marie.

:hugging:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Kerry, thanks for the update. I was thinking about Marie today. Marie, I'm so glad you're back home now. Get some rest and take care. I'm off to see your little darling's pics.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwh very happy to read sweet Marie's update  and that she is doing ok. I continue praying for her. I sure love that sweet Marie so much and her darling little Snowball <3

Thanks for the updates, Kerry <3 

hugs
Kat


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am at least 8 hrs. ahead of you in time Marie---so keeping you covered in prayer while others there are sleeping! So happy you survived the ordeal yest. & know you are glad to have it behind you.
Sleep tightly & sweet dreams.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

thinking of you to day Marie ..hugs and love jo x


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Marie I"m so sorry I missed that you were having all these tests yesterday! I'm glad to read that the tests went ok and you were a brave girl through it all! Sending you lots of prayers, hugs and good wishes!!! xoxo


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Good luck in the results of your test today.......Prayers have been said!!! Please let us know............:wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Sending you big hugs Marie & hoping you get only good results from your tests.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thinking of you today, Marie.:wub: Hoping you get results of yesterday's test.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

waiting to see a thread from you, your in my prayers


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I completely missed this...praying everything turns out fine.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Kerry, thank you....I'm so happy for her and relieved.:aktion033:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you for the update Kerry, and thank you Marie for the updated update. LOL, I'm glad it went well and praying for continued good results.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry it took me all day to get back to all of you about the results of my tests yesterday. I had physical therapy this afternoon and after that time just flew!

Anyway ...

I spoke with my cardiologist, Dr. Ramaswamy, later this morning. I have great news! My heart passed the tests! You have no idea how relieved I am about that! 

Dr. Ramaswamy, however, does want to see me in a month to recheck my blood pressure. I am on Accupril, but, it seems as though my blood pressure was considerably elavated a few times. So, we are upping the dose to 40mg for a while. 

Dr. Ramaswamy and my internist think it could be due to pain I have been experiencing with the bad knee and MS ... or, just not being relaxed during office visits. Often my blood pressure is 107/70, which is good for me ... so, I don't know. I do need to lose some weight. This past year I put on weight due to not being able to exercise at all. The important thing is that my doctors are keeping on top of everything.

Also, Dr. Ramaswamy is concerned about me even considering knee surgery for a while ... at least until I get my strength up some more. He said that he thinks I would be high risk right now ... even though my heart is okay.

So, I am going to keep things in perspective for now. I really should share the story of my past year. You would see how far I have come! I have been told more than once that I should write a book.

I want to answer posts on this and my other thread ... because you have no idea how grateful I am to every one of you who responded to my thread (and, Kerry's) with your love, support, and prayers. I have said hundreds of times that I believe in Earth Angels ... and, all of you are angels, for sure. Thank you so much for being a part of my life. However, I want to repond to your threads, too. I want to be here for others, and all of you ... just as you have been for me. 

Love and hugs for all of you. :heart::tender:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Thank God, sweet Marie. 

I'm still praying your knee gets better so you can kick MS in the ass.
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoox


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Marie, I cannot tell you how HAPPY I am that the cardiologist confirmed that your test came out okay!!!! YIPEEEEEEE!!!! Have a relaxing, wonderful evening!!!!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

hey, great news on your tests! it's so good to hear this and yes, I can imagine you are so relieved.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Marie, i'm so happy to hear that your stress test went well and that your heart is doing fine. I will continue to keep you in my prayers and pray that your knee gets better. Hugs and Love to you.:hugging:rayer:rayer:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Such good news Marie...I am happy for you. I too have terrible knee pain in both knees and have not been able to exercise. I gained weight too. I want to go, but everytime I go to the gym or try a class my knees hurt more. I have fibromyalgia, so often I am in a lot of pain. I can sympathize with you. I know MS is much worse and I am praying that you feel better soon. I want to go to an orthepedic doctor to see if surgery is an option for me. Once again, I am sooooo happy you are ok!:aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - I am just so thrilled to hear that you passed your stress test with flying colors. :chili::chili: Great news. I'm one of those white coat syndrome BP people. Mine goes up when I see her. She tried to put me on a 24 hour monitor -- you wear it and every 15 minutes the cuff tightens REALLY HARD :w00t: and it takes your BP. It made me so anxious waiting for the next squeeze :eek2_gelb2: that I took it off after three hours. I just refused to do it. So I got a digital home BP machine, they calibrated it with theirs to see that it was accurate and I kept a log for a month. My BP would be fine and maybe only spike one day or maybe two a month. So she finally realized it was the visits that were elevating it. I take no BP meds, just Lipitor for cholesterol. 
I'm glad the docs are checking on everything and hope that you feel better. I've got a bum knee too and need meniscus surgery but have been too busy with work. Maybe this fall/winter. I too don't exercise as much as I should-- my knee hurts, my back hurts...:shocked: How'd this happen to me? Oh yea -- skiing. :blush:
Know that we're still sending prayers that you'll feel well. So glad the old ticker is doing it's job.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I'm so sorry it took me all day to get back to all of you about the results of my tests yesterday. I had physical therapy this afternoon and after that time just flew!
> 
> Anyway ...
> 
> ...


 
I have been waiting all day, PRAISE THE LORD, I know he has his arms around you my precious friend. Your going to keep stronger, and when it's God's time you will have knee surgery. I love you and am so happy your heart is strong. Hugs to you


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that your test results were so good!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Oh dear, Kerry ... what were you sipping when we were talking?! :HistericalSmiley: I didn't have the treadmill stress test. I had the stress test laying down on the stretcher, remember? :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I am not able to do the regular treadmill because of my knee that needs surgery at some point. Knee replacement. :w00t: But, when the med was injected into me on the stretcher, for the stress test ... well, I felt like I was on a treadmill (which I wasn't) that was taking off for the moon!!! I told Kerry it was no wonder they put one on a stretcher to do this lying down stress test! I thought for sure they were going to call Code Blue on me ... and, Whee! ... away I would go for emergency heart surgery! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> ...



YAY, Marie, i am so happy that the test results came out well!!:chili: 
it was so nice to talk to you!! we are here for you Dear Marie!! :tender:
lots of love and hugs to you!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm so glad to hear that your test results were good.:wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Oh dear, Kerry ... what were you sipping when we were talking?! :HistericalSmiley: I didn't have the treadmill stress test. I had the stress test laying down on the stretcher, remember? :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I am not able to do the regular treadmill because of my knee that needs surgery at some point. Knee replacement. :w00t: But, when the med was injected into me on the stretcher, for the stress test ... well, I felt like I was on a treadmill (which I wasn't) that was taking off for the moon!!! I told Kerry it was no wonder they put one on a stretcher to do this lying down stress test! I thought for sure they were going to call Code Blue on me ... and, Whee! ... away I would go for emergency heart surgery! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> ...


 
Oh Marie, just seeing all of this now. Bless you. We all are praying for you and love you dearly!!!!!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I'm so sorry it took me all day to get back to all of you about the results of my tests yesterday. I had physical therapy this afternoon and after that time just flew!
> 
> Anyway ...
> 
> ...


This is wonderful news about your heart. I'm so happy to hear this. I will continue to keep you in my prayers for your knee and future tests. Yes, I would love to read your book, Marie.


----------

